# To fog or not to fog, that is the question...



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

When do you all fog? Before, or only on Halloween night?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

only on ...unless you read my post where we almost had the fire dept at my house one drunkin August Saturday night...LoL


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I only fog on Halloween night purely because I would run out of fog juice if I did it on other nights.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I only run my 3 foggers on Halloween night. I do take them out for testing but not for a long period of time. mrklaw is right - I'd run out of juice too.

Slight hijack - I recently picked up some Froggys Swamp Juice. Has anyone else used it?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Only on Halloween night, and for machine testing purposes. At $14 a gallon, and with us running between 3-5 foggers, I can't spare more juice for other nights.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

All 2 or 3 nights that we are open for visitors...but we run it sparingly and not at all if noone is there.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Only on Halloween night. Fog juice is too expensive.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Except for a short test run to see how the props look with the fog and maybe for pictures. Other then that its a one night deal.
And please let the wind be calm that night too.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I test mine every September, and being I store mine with juice in it, that takes all of 10 minutes. That's the only other time I run them aside from Halloween night. Juice is so super-expensive, I just can't afford it any other time. Though, I do hit Itzaparty the day after Halloween to get my fluid at half price.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

To fog or not to fog?

I didn't know there was even a question! LOL

Actually we fog at our party and on Halloween. But that is about it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Every night we're open!!!
Meaning 6-7....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Just on hollowenn and occasional testing as everyone else. In the age of cell phones any night but holloween produces headache.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

last year i had my 3 foggers on the 3 nights that we were open. the very first night it was perfect weather for fog. it was a little cool and there was no wind at all. it was so awesome! the fog slowly made its way through the cemetery then through the fence posts and off into the road... hope nobody gets in an acciden this year! i haven't really had troubles running out of fog juice, i don't think mine take that much. and as for storing them, at first i just left the juice in the foggers, but i got them out to test them out a while ago and one had tipped over causing the juice to come out and get over all of my foggers! luckily they all still worked, just one of my remotes was trashed. now i keep the bottles and pour the juice back it when it's time to put them away.


----------

